# In appreciation of the G(W)7900 - post your watch here!



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe this watch to be a hugely stylish, practical G Shock, with great functionality. If you're also a fan - please post yours here...

My GW7900b (stealth modified)









My GW7900CD-9ER (slightly modified)









My G7900MS-1BDR (factory standard)


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Yikes!










;-)


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

GW7900B with the MS strap!


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

gw7900-1ER solar atomic (European Model)









GW7900RD-4ER solar atomic








G7900A-4 non solar, non atomic


----------



## Lex2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Here are mine. Love the 7900 for it's size (which is about perfect) and function. The perfect G-Shock.


----------



## maxinflixion (May 18, 2009)

I found my 7900 to be EXTREMELY comfortable to wear. Once I lost a screw/rivet I felt out of love though. And I am so tempted by the military green versions... 

Must stick to my guns!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

A Great G, indeed!!!

G7900MS-3









G7900A-7 (before)









G7900A-7 (AFTER!)









G7900A-7 (before...)









G7900A-7 (After)
*???????*:-db-):-d


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the 7900 series. Here's mine!
Mike


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

I probably like the stealthy GW-7900B best ---










But the other two just scream look at me!!


----------



## ericng79 (Jun 16, 2011)

*She was the 2nd G-Shock I purchased about 6 months ago... I thought I only wanted the Orange King and that will be it.

BUT... When I saw the olive green G-7900 in the flesh... I was hooked. :-d*

*One of THE MOST COMFORTABLE Gs in my stash... :-!*


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Always a pleasure:










cheers


----------



## Grungever (Jan 21, 2012)

One of the best module among g-shocks IMHO. The olive green is my fav.! Sorry, no pictures because unfortunately I don't have this watch (yet).


----------



## Melnibone (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, I just love the responses to this post - I thought most here were all consumed by Frogmans, Risemans & Gulfmans. Glad the '7900' is shining through... Keep'em coming :-!


----------



## Ant0niS (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## Morteza (Apr 18, 2011)

There you go:


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry, don't have one (yet?), but would like to ask a quick question. Is t.o.d. displayed in stopwatch and timer modes on the G7900, as the online manual implies?

One other: how did you get the blue camo, Tsip85?!


----------



## MRG-1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

Liked the looks at first, but I can't help but think that its design looks cheap. Also, I find its strap stiff and the wings uncomfortably pressing on my wristbone










That's the reason for me not buying the GW-7900 but instead the GW-9110, its cousin. The design is much more more refined and of less plastic appeal. The Riseman-like strap is endlessly more comfortable, too.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

dogboy said:


> how did you get the blue camo, Tsip85?!


A little adventurous experimentation and some patience. 

Perhaps an Urban Camo on the next one...?

Sent from the office of the reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## wayne0621 (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been looking for this watch for a while.
I think this is my favorite!
Does any one know where can i buy it online now (under ＄200)?


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Perhaps an Urban Camo on the next one...?


Now we´re talking!! ;-)


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

One of my favorites among current G's:

G-7900









































































GW-7900


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

No pics for the moment but I still have my olive green G-7900. Agree with the others here, it's one of the most comfortable among the current Gs, if not the most comfortable. I'm looking at the newer GR-7900 series too, as I like solar charging and thankfully haven't been let down by the technology.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## AgentZigZag (Jan 8, 2012)

They work well on the beach!


----------



## made6in9belgium (Dec 18, 2011)

I have customised my GW-7900B-1ER into GW-7900-BMS !


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Hey Kronos - I think one day we need a pic of your whole collection - must be huge!

Here's my red G-7900:


And with a distant relative:


cheers, Sedi


----------



## Lex2 (Feb 17, 2012)

I second the comment on comfort. This is one of the most comfortable watches in my collection.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

ARGH! I can't wait until my MS comes in! Was supposed to be here today, or yesterday. The GLX6900 from Casiosalesandservice beat it here!  Although that isn't really right. I REALLLLY like the GLX6900, too. I think the 3195 (or is that 3194?) module is going to be my favorite module!


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

I started this thread a couple of months ago, and have been remiss in adding my own new G7900 to the collection! It's a wonderful 'Tsip' Camo. The full details are on the following thread, but here's a couple of shots to wet your appetite...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/tsip85%92s-latest-camo-g7900-%96-%92s-all-mine-688701.html


----------



## Pkh72 (May 12, 2012)

I have one of these, not got a solo shot so used a library shot, here it is with its relatives -










(1st post so hope i haven't messed up the image posting!)


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

From the WRUW Friday thread, my big red









and my perfect version in this category.......and there's one in a store in the local town meh









The GW-7900MS-3ER


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

My b1.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)

My two custom kids...


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

G-7900A-RD​


----------



## carlfrak (Mar 26, 2009)

My $50 G-7900 score!


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

with VW, ready to roll in the California hills...


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

NICE! I think that is the first GW-7900 that I have seen that I liked better than the blackout version (negative display). VERY nice. And an excellent watch overall. I keep TRYING to not wear mine, so I can preserve it for actual use kayaking here on the east coast. But I just can't stop wearing it.


----------



## GregPL (May 10, 2011)

Got a white one a few days ago and I really like it  IMO it's not as big as people say, I was expecting it to be bigger  The only thing I don't like is that the band narrows down, IMO it doesn't look cool xP


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

What is the part # for the grey colored "plastic screws" of the G7900? I already have the black ones on backorder, but I'd like to get some grey ones next order.

What other color do the plastic screws come in?


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> What other color do the plastic screws come in?


The only other colours I am aware of are:

Black
Grey
Green
Red

If there are more, I'd be interested to see them..


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

Good fortune to all GW 7900 wearers







Illumination


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I have the Hope Japan.


----------



## mudman12 (Feb 23, 2012)

Can't beat that!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Wore my kg-3 today








Also have a b-1.


----------



## The_Stand (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine with DW003B Strap:


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

The_Stand said:


> Mine with DW003B Strap:


That's one very nice mod - and kudos on the Ennis shot :-!


----------



## fatt4530 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's mine,sorry for the old pics...


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

2DR
Want to try it with my grey Zulu, but the adapters are black. Still enjoying it very much.


----------



## jenzero (Apr 26, 2012)

mine says hi haha


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

Good luck Rio 2016


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

I need to get me one of these. IMO, one of the most bad-ass looking G's out there....


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

G7900-4 modified in black. Never understood why Casio didn't release a 7900 all black. I miss somehow the attention that I got wearing a red 7900.


----------



## PCx188 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have had a stealth 7900 for a little while now and always wanted to modify my resin strap into the MS strap...CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE INFORM ME OF WHERE I CAN BUY THE MS STRAP ALONE?!?!?!? I would really appreciate it if I can be pointed into the correct direction.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Here ya go...

Casio Watches at Discount Prices | Casio Watches , Casio Watch Straps | Casio G-Shock Watches | Casio Pathfinder Watches |Casio Wave Ceptor Watches|Casio Watch Straps


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey up rescue series peeps. Here is a basic mod with the module from a GW-7900-1ER fitted to the G-7900A-4ER bezel and strap. I did this because I prefer the atomic solar module (I know not everyone does) and I wasn't really wearing my G 7900 since getting the GW. I'm very pleased with how this looks; imo the grey buttons and flaps look great with the red, as does the 'tough solar' and 'multi band 6' lettering on the glass. Oh, and if anyone's interested, the little stone dude isn't one of the 7 dwarfs - he's a miniature caricature of a _dol-hareubang_ - 'grandfather' stones found on the island of the morning calm, Jeju Do, South Korea.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

flori78 said:


> G7900-4 modified in black. Never understood why Casio didn't release a 7900 all black.


Unless you are referring to a negative display, they actually did:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/tribute-almost-perfect-g-shock-g-7900ms-all-black-536176.html

Nice mode btw. :-!

cheers


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

cal..45 said:


> Unless you are referring to a negative display, they actually did:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/tribute-almost-perfect-g-shock-g-7900ms-all-black-536176.html
> 
> ...


That was the thread that started it all for me! Thanks for highlighting it again, brings back good memories...

If the poster is still queriing 'a black one', the GW7900B sure fits the bill?


----------



## kimimoto (Sep 13, 2012)

My 1 coming soon.. I've ordered this for myself..


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

I forgot to post my 7900 up here 









I'm looking out for a G-7900 in the near future, ever since I got this GLX-6900, the module is really amongst the best Casio has to offer!


----------



## Crazy Mecha (Sep 13, 2012)

I wish I would of went with the red but It's all cool.....


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Pic of my first G-7900A-7 taken last April 2012...

This is one of my most memorable acquisition because this was basically THE G-Shock that got me started with my G-Shock collection craze (but officially my third G-Shock at that time).









Will take some pics of my other two G-7900's next time.


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Whats the name of the olive green 7900

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

MattiasLing said:


> Whats the name of the olive green 7900
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


The model number is: 
*Casio* *G-7900*-3DR


----------



## AgentORange (Nov 13, 2008)

No Ws, but here are my two 7900s, which I absolutely love


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm looking to add one of these to my stash, they need more color combos, these are extremely comfortable...I'm convinced


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

StephenWatch said:


> The model number is:
> *Casio G-7900-3DR*


Ok i just order one one Amazon .... Thanks


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

MattiasLing said:


> Ok i just order one one Amazon .... Thanks


OK, but we'll need proof! (Photo will do on your wrist) :-!


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

StephenWatch said:


> OK, but we'll need proof! (Photo will do on your wrist) :-!


Absolutley pic are coming il promise..


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Posted this in another thread but thought it might belong here for the history books...

Me trying on my dads first G Shock and first good watch...










I sold his Diamond & Co watch for him to fund the G. He's a fisherman so the stupid diamond watch never suited him.


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Wearing my newest acquisition...

G7900A-4


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

StephenWatch said:


> The only other colours I am aware of are:
> 
> Black
> Grey
> ...


hi stephen, can you tell me where you're buying these from? I've got an idea to do a rasta mod with red and green screws. I had a look on the bay and found the stainless ones but haven't found the plastic ones. Also, how did you remove the stainless screws from the bezel? With a small Torx tool? Some people say those stainless screws fall out like rotten teeth, but mine seem to be well attached (my stainless screws that is - and my teeth as well, I hope). Cheers.


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

PacParts has the strap - US vendor for G-shock parts. Just find the website (Google or the Casio USA site) and search by model. Exploded parts diagram for many G-Shocks. The strap comes with a pair of spring bars, by the way. You'll need a #0 Phillips to remove the screws for the wings, and might want to order 2 pairs of the screws "just in case."


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

konafan said:


> hi stephen, can you tell me where you're buying these from? I've got an idea to do a rasta mod with red and green screws. I had a look on the bay and found the stainless ones but haven't found the plastic ones. Also, how did you remove the stainless screws from the bezel? With a small Torx tool? Some people say those stainless screws fall out like rotten teeth, but mine seem to be well attached (my stainless screws that is - and my teeth as well, I hope). Cheers.


*STOP -STOP* right now!!! The rivets don NOT screw out. You need to remove the bezel, easily done by removing the 2 x screws at either side and pulling gently over the 4 x button. Then the rivets simply push out from behind. Any attempt at 'unscrewing' them will at best, ruin them, and at worst, destroy the seating cut into the bezel to locate them. You can order them easily directly from Casio. As I've no idea of your location, can't suggest the number you need, so if you can't google, let us know where you live...


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Stephen. Ok, I've put down my Torx tool and I've set aside the blow torch, claw hammer and dockyard hook that I'd laid out in readiness. I'm in the UK, just wondered if you're buying your 7900 rivets from a UK site (done some Googling, but I guess I'm Googling wrong).

JML thanks for the PacParts tip, I'll look at that. When I said 'screws' I actually meant to say 'rivets', the 4 non-riveting rivets mounted on the front of the 7900 series bezel. I have a GW with the stainless rivets that I'm thinking of modding to plastic as some others have done here. Thanks for all the advice WUS peeps, helpful as always.


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

I think i ordered one....:what:

Sent from my GT-P5100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

konafan said:


> Thanks Stephen. Ok, I've put down my Torx tool and I've set aside the blow torch, claw hammer and dockyard hook that I'd laid out in readiness. I'm in the UK, just wondered if you're buying your 7900 rivets from a UK site (done some Googling, but I guess I'm Googling wrong).
> 
> JML thanks for the PacParts tip, I'll look at that. When I said 'screws' I actually meant to say 'rivets', the 4 non-riveting rivets mounted on the front of the 7900 series bezel. I have a GW with the stainless rivets that I'm thinking of modding to plastic as some others have done here. Thanks for all the advice WUS peeps, helpful as always.


Casio's UK parts phone number is: 020 8208 9567 A fairly painless process to give them a call. The BLACK rivets part number is 10330600, and Casio call them 'decorative pieces'. If you have the watch model number to hand of the various cououred ones you want, they'll easily be able to look the part numbers up for you... Gald ypu put those torture tools away now :-d


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

James_ said:


> Posted this in another thread but thought it might belong here for the history books...
> 
> Me trying on my dads first G Shock and first good watch...
> 
> ...


It's mine now!


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

i still dont have a 7900 in my stash, but i cant seem to decide which models to get....i want something thats quite significant but not too pricey, if you guys and gals have any suggestions please LMK....thanks!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Just choose the color you like best (black, red, blue, white or green) and go for it







.


----------



## rocky (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

My week old GR-7900KG-3...Represent!


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

rocky said:


> View attachment 836720


That's a great pic. Looks like you even got a radio sync down there


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

StephenWatch said:


> Casio's UK parts phone number is: 020 8208 9567 A fairly painless process to give them a call. The BLACK rivets part number is 10330600, and Casio call them 'decorative pieces'. If you have the watch model number to hand of the various coloured ones you want, they'll easily be able to look the part numbers up for you...


So part number 10330600 arrived and I converted both my GWs from stainless to plastic pieces. Interestingly there's a design difference between the plastic and stainless rivets. The stainless rivets have a straight cylinder and the plastic rivets have a flange or side piece on the cylinder to slot into the shape in the bezel. Here's a pic of those mischievous stainless rivets sans flange:







and here are the plastic rivets with flange:







and here is the slot in the bezel that these pieces fit into:







I can't help thinking that the plastic pieces are the ones originally intended for this slot - that's why they sit flush and have the flange. The stainless rivets seem more like an afterthought put on to give a visual difference to the atomic solar models...anyhows, what do I know...so both my GW's are now converted to plastic pieces and I've come round to the view that they're a better look for this watch, stealthy and flush:







and the last change I wanted to make was fit a Silva Carabiner watch strap compass to my bike watch, but this thing was not to be! The 7900 strap is too wide, here it is bodged on with a zip tie:


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

konafan said:


> I can't help thinking that the plastic pieces are the ones originally intended for this slot - that's why they sit flush and have the flange. The stainless rivets seem more like an afterthought put on to give a visual difference to the atomic solar models...


_More then probably_ you are right on that. [email protected] idea IMO, as most (all?) cases when you put form over function o|.


----------



## tenXring (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)




----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

tenXring said:


> View attachment 840023


oopppsss... that is definitely *NOT* a G(W)7900 :-d:-d


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

tenXring said:


> View attachment 840023


Oops!!

:think:


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

The newest addition to my collection...:-!

Acquired today, Oct. 11, 2012


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

My first 7900. Quite pleased with this one...


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn't realize I hadn't posted mine up. Here is my GR-7900KG-3


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

jun0 said:


> I didn't realize I hadn't posted mine up. Here is my GR-7900KG-3


Hope Santa is bringing you a flash for your camera


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

A clearer picture:


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

just got this sat after work...







and this should show up friday...


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Feels good to have a 7900 again - this one arrived literally 30 minutes ago!


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

I forgot about adding my December 2012 acquired 7900's...

Bought 12/11/12








Bought 12/29/12








One of my grails...Bought 12/09/12


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

My GW7900 came in today!


----------



## derr1ck (Oct 19, 2012)

Here's my 3 7900s saying hi to the rest... Noticed that no one likes the rasta here... Haha


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Now that i have 2 of them, why not show 'em off. Not sure why i have the new one set on 24hr time, but it seems cool. Maybe i need a GW now...hmmmmm...


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

never knew they made a GW7900. I thought they only came in GW7900B


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

phattbam said:


> never knew they made a GW7900. I thought they only came in GW7900B
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


yep, that's the one...


----------



## Bulldog (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Stu65 (Jan 8, 2009)

Two in the house with another being delivered tomorrow. 
















I will add another once its here.

Stu.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

i'm up to 3 now...one more on the way. just added the GW yesterday.


----------



## Atomant (Jun 21, 2007)

Two is all I have. :-!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smarty82 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's mine
It was an unexpected Christmas present


----------



## Bulldog (Feb 16, 2006)

G-7900-3DR OD Green, very military, awesome!


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome the G7900 rasta, G7900RF-1. It has some fans here! I'm impressed by the level of detail on this watch, the gold buckle is a nice touch.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

Been meaning to post my 3 7900s

GW-7900CD-9JF









GW-7900MS-3JF









GW-7900RD-4ER


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

love the burning red


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry these are not very good photos (I couldn't find my tripod):
















I'm going to replace the yellow protectors with black ones. They're yellow, but color is a different shade from the phosphorescent yellow/green of the band and accents/writing on the bezel and dial. From what I understand, this is the only G(W)-7900 with a tinted LCD background. This has a yellow/green tint that matches the color theme of the watch. _Very_ cool.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

xevious said:


> Sorry these are not very good photos (I couldn't find my tripod):


Try the last place you looked, that's where I always find stuff :-d:-d


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Yeah Stephen, sure... yeah. ;-)

Anyway, had better light today--the sun came out for a change.

View attachment 966844

View attachment 966845


I'm really liking that yellow/green LCD background. :-!


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

xevious said:


> From what I understand, this is the only G(W)-7900 with a tinted LCD background. This has a yellow/green tint that matches the color theme of the watch. _Very_ cool.


I think the G7900RF-1 also has a tinted LCD. I might be the only fan of the rasta 7900! But that's ok, I like it still 

View attachment 968074


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

konafan said:


> Welcome the G7900 rasta, G7900RF-1. It has some fans here! I'm impressed by the level of detail on this watch, the gold buckle is a nice touch.
> 
> View attachment 968103


I remember seeing this in a mall with my niece and nephew a few months ago. My 6 year old nephew wanted it for himself, ahah! ;-)


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

That's great! Two fans


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Feisar said:


> View attachment 962430


I know those faux screws have the tendency to bail on you, but they look _soooo_ much better then the fake plastic rivets...


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

LUW said:


> I know those faux screws have the tendency to bail on you, but they look _soooo_ much better then the fake plastic rivets...


I know some had issues with the faux bezel screws but I've never had an issue with mine with many wearings - nothing loose, they stay put quite well. Yah the plastic rivets are EH, I should order replacements for my RD.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

konafan said:


> I think the G7900RF-1 also has a tinted LCD. I might be the only fan of the rasta 7900! But that's ok, I like it still


Yep, you're right, no doubt about it--the Rasta has a green tinted LCD. Looks sharp. :-!

As for the plastic rivets, when they're black they don't look like plastic... just blend in with the resin. It looks better in person, IMHO. I wouldn't want to replace them with the metal ones.


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

I changed my mind backwards and forwards about the stainless v plastic rivets. In the end on my GW models I replaced the stainless rivets with black plastic - they sit flush and don't snag on clothing, I prefer them - and I think the plastic rivets are the ones intended for the slot


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

Is it likely that Casio will ever release a G/GW 7900 in rescue orange (like they have with the Gulfman, Riseman and Mudman)? Now I know the 7900 isn't a 'master of G', but still, it does seem to make sense...a rescue series 7900 in that vibrant rescue orange....it would look great.

I'd like an orange watch, but if a rescue orange 7900 is unlikely ever to happen, I'd be tempted by the great pics in this thread of the orange accented GW7900MS.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

I would doubt it very much. I am a massive fan of this module, but even I accept that it simply doesn't have the kudos that other models in the G Shock range command from either Casio, or fans of the brand on here. But, I'd love to be proved wrong!!


----------



## sdwilliams72 (May 14, 2013)

Hi Guys

Got me one of these recently due to a special from Amazon (Half Price)

Its a GR-7900KG-3ER

Just thought i'd post a pic

Steve


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

My favorite G to date. I recently switched "wings" from my white 7900 to my black 7900. I also replaced the wings screws and in its place, used the GD-350 wings screws. Here are some pics:


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi guys... I am currently restoring a GW7900 for a friend who was involved in an accident. He is fine.. but his watch has seen better days.









Missing light button, missing bottom 2 decorative pieces, cloudy screen (its been 6 months since he wore it or exposed it to the sun) and a disfigured bezel.









I hate to see the screen looking like that so I decided to give it a hydro mod (since he doesn't mind not having the auto EL function anymore).









Here it is with a new bezel (which will be painted with custom orange for the lettering), new decorative "screws" and a new light button. The "G" and the bottom right hand button will be painted orange too (in reference to another piece I have seen floating around Google Images). Oh and the module has been hydro modded too.. 

Next will be to slap on strap adapters and a Zulu strap on this baby and this will turn out to be one sick piece! Will put up the final product here! :-!


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Shakir Sharky said:


> Hi guys... I am currently restoring a GW7900 for a friend who was involved in an accident. He is fine.. but his watch has seen better days.
> 
> Missing light button, missing bottom 2 decorative pieces, cloudy screen (its been 6 months since he wore it or exposed it to the sun) and a disfigured bezel.
> 
> ...


I just love a watch with a bit of 'history'! Well done mate, you make us all feel proud...


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

StephenWatch said:


> I just love a watch with a bit of 'history'! Well done mate, you make us all feel proud...


Thanks Stephen! I just started doing this... Turns out to a new found hobby for me! haha..


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

My three say hi.

Best module in g land I think. Plus best looks too.

I'd have them all if it wasn't for there being soooo many others to buy.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I needed a beater so I picked this one up off Amazon. Love the module and the 7900 and the price was perfect. Heck, even my 11 year old daughter said, "Hey, that's a new one. That's actually really cool looking Dad."


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

the 7900 i have photos from:


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

Shakir Sharky said:


> Hi guys... I am currently restoring a GW7900 for a friend who was involved in an accident. He is fine.. but his watch has seen better days....
> 
> Here it is with a new bezel (which will be painted with custom orange for the lettering), new decorative "screws" and a new light button. The "G" and the bottom right hand button will be painted orange too...
> 
> Next will be to slap on strap adapters and a Zulu strap on this baby and this will turn out to be one sick piece! Will put up the final product here! :-!


I'm sure your friend will appreciate it - I look forward to seeing the finished piece and how you do the colouring, I also want some orange in my 7900 life....


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

konafan said:


> I'm sure your friend will appreciate it - I look forward to seeing the finished piece and how you do the colouring, I also want some orange in my 7900 life....


Decided not to do the bottom right button in orange.. don't want it to look like I took another case and slapped on a black bezel.. hahaha stay tuned! final stages are underway!!


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes? No? Left that arrow white for contrast...


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

Shakir Sharky said:


> View attachment 1092798
> 
> 
> Yes? No? Left that arrow white for contrast...


Me, I'm liking it, but I like orange. Think I would colour the arrow though, like it is on the 7900MS (great pics in this post). A 7900MS band flipped, so that the orange is on the outside, would look great with your mod (as suggested by Tsip85).


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Now you just need to swap out those silver rivets to the nice stealthy black ones of the 'G7900' series - perfect job :-!


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

Wooohooo! Thank guys!! Hopefully more to come!


----------



## carpen7er (May 12, 2013)

Here they are !


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

I decided to do a mod for my 7900. I have both the white and black versions. I really like the white versions "orange" eye" color for the moon phase indication and orange accents. But the white version tends to pickup dirt more so than the black. So I began a tedious all in one mod. I also changed the watch band and installed a GD-350 watch band. I had to shave off some of the rubber in order to fit just right. I will also change the plastic rivets for the all metal ones soon  in the meantime, I used the white versions grey plastic rivets for the mod. As well as the blue wings. here are some pics:


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

Watch in its final form!!

Owner was given a spare black 5 ring PVD ZULU strap too on the house!

Done:
Hydromod
Bezel change
Decorative screw replacement
Light button replacement
Strap Adapters
Zulu PVD 5 ring orange strap


----------



## marcoszam (Jun 14, 2012)

7900 Rescue Red, my first!









I wish so much for a glossy red or an orange 7900; hope my prayers get to Casio's ears 

All the best 2 everyone,
Marcos


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

My Rasta just arrived today...G-7900RF-1


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

The best of both worlds! I modified my Casio GWM5600R. I added the watch band from my white 7900. Then I removed the grey wings from my black 7900. Removed the bezel screws from the 5600R and in its place inserted the wing screws along with the grey wings from the 7900. Fit perfectly! This is the end result:


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

CasioVibe said:


> The best of both worlds! I modified my Casio GWM5600R. I added the watch band from my white 7900. Then I removed the grey wings from my black 7900. Removed the bezel screws from the 5600R and in its place inserted the wing screws along with the grey wings from the 7900. Fit perfectly! This is the end result:
> 
> View attachment 1133752


This is a Franken-G, not a G-7900


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

TedDotCom said:


> This is a Franken-G, not a G-7900











BOO!


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got this in for a good deal on they bay. Looking to dye it orange/yellow hopefully this weekend. Also have a gd350 coming in too. Loving these watches!


----------



## Gundam168 (May 26, 2013)

skeeterv said:


> Just got this in for a good deal on they bay. Looking to dye it orange/yellow hopefully this weekend. Also have a gd350 coming in too. Loving these watches!
> View attachment 1175062


Is that desert/sand/beige colored? I don't have a 7900 yet because I can't make up my mind on what color to get. But I think I just did.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Gundam168 said:


> Is that desert/sand/beige colored? I don't have a 7900 yet because I can't make up my mind on what color to get. But I think I just did.


No its the white one I suspect just dodgy light.

Here's one of mine.









They're my fave G because they are everything the brand represents in my opinion.

Love the 79. In fact I may change my avatar.


----------



## Gundam168 (May 26, 2013)

They should've included the 7900 when they recently came out with the desert series.


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

my GW-7900MS, i love the orange LCD and nylon strap with orange lining, plus its got a nice orange button


----------



## danimal (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's mine!

I got it off Feebay for a good price, because it was listed as "New with defects". The defect being that it needed a new battery. I left it by a window sill for a couple of days, but it never got a charge. I installed the battery I already ordered, and it came back to life. However, it gave me nothing but problems for two days. The buttons would quit working intermittently, and the Auto EL would flash even when my wrist wasn't moving. I got that fixed, but discovered the part of the screen that displays the DOW isn't working. That means I can't set my location or the year. I can't return it because it was sold as is. I'm still happy with it though!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Checking in with a GW-7900B..


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

danimal said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> I got it off Feebay for a good price, because it was listed as "New with defects". The defect being that it needed a new battery. I left it by a window sill for a couple of days, but it never got a charge. I installed the battery I already ordered, and it came back to life. However, it gave me nothing but problems for two days. The buttons would quit working intermittently, and the Auto EL would flash even when my wrist wasn't moving. I got that fixed, but discovered the part of the screen that displays the DOW isn't working. That means I can't set my location or the year. I can't return it because it was sold as is. I'm still happy with it though!


Hope you got it at a good price, it sounds very high maintenance to me for what should be a very rugged watch... Looks like the bezel has a few light marks around the 'adjust' legend, if they bother you, you can get a bezel quite cheaply. TBH, it wouldn't bother me, I like a watch with 'history'. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Badiss DJ (Feb 2, 2012)

My 3 7900's all modded, coz, i cant not mod my G's!


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Gundam168 said:


> They should've included the 7900 when they recently came out with the desert series.
> 
> View attachment 1175981


Agreed!


----------



## hirobo2 (Jul 28, 2013)

The G7900-2D will be my first and probably last G. In just over two months, this G is now 1 minute faster than atomic time. Apparently G's don't live up to their cheaper non-G counterparts wrt to keeping time. (For those who need to know, 1 minute is not acceptable when both my non-G's are 4 seconds from world atomic clock).


----------



## Suunto fan (Jul 8, 2007)

I dont know how I missed this thread. Here is mine....lightly modded  I coated the metal bezel screws with Molyresin. A product I use to refinish guns.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

hirobo2 said:


> Apparently G's don't live up to their cheaper non-G counterparts wrt to keeping time.


Apparently you don't know much about scientific testing methods if you think a test group of one G-Shock is good enough to make such a generalized statement :-d.
Oops - forgot to post my new G-7900-3 which runs a half second fast after 4 days:


Cheers, Sedi


----------



## hirobo2 (Jul 28, 2013)

OMG, I just discovered how laughably *BAD* the G-7900 really is. There are 8 segments to the moon phase. Turns out, the phase changes by two segments. What you have is effectively a 4-segment moon phase disguised as an 8-segment. My $40 non-G goes thru all 8 moon segments one-by-one. Yup, I just tested it. Not only that the non-G is also dead acurrate when compared to this week's moon calendar online...


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

hirobo2 said:


> OMG, I just discovered how laughably *BAD* the G-7900 really is.


Well, I guess you're the only one with that opinion. IMO it's one of the best. I don't really "need" the moonphase anyway. Rest of the features is top-notch.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## hirobo2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sedi said:


> Well, I guess you're the only one with that opinion. IMO it's one of the best. I don't really "need" the moonphase anyway. Rest of the features is top-notch.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Maybe not to you. One of the reasons I picked the G-7900 *over all the models* is b/c of the 8-segmment moon phase. I wanted higher resolution after having owned a 4-segment model. Seems, I was duped...


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Serves you well for not getting the vastly and scientifically confirmed superior Japan made models.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

hirobo2 said:


> Maybe not to you. One of the reasons I picked the G-7900 *over all the models* is b/c of the 8-segmment moon phase. I wanted higher resolution after having owned a 4-segment model. Seems, I was duped...


Ok, in case you bought it just for the moonphase - it was not the best choice. In this aspect the GW-7900 is better. The problem is the way you voice your criticism here - I have a strong dislike for generalizing statements like


> Apparently G's don't live up to their cheaper non-G counterparts wrt to keeping time.


 and


> OMG, I just discovered how laughably *BAD* the G-7900 really is.


You might be right with saying - the G-7900's moonphase feature sucks - but that doesn't mean it's a bad watch. And one G that runs too fast also does not lead to the cunclusion voiced by you in the 1st quote. It's those kind of statements that raise flame wars and endless discussion - very similar to the one that LUW just jokingly hinted at - "Gs made in China are all crap". In the end it's me and the other moderators that have to stop the discussions and close threads because someone started it by making statements like the ones you made in that thread.

edit: btw: been reading through your posts again and since you started to post here on the forum all you did was making generalized statements about how crappy G-Shocks in general and "Made in China" ones in particular are - frankly it could be considered trolling.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## hirobo2 (Jul 28, 2013)

LUW said:


> Serves you well for *not* getting the vastly and scientifically confirmed superior Japan made models.


 Lol, my first Casio was made in Japan. Subsequent ones made in China. I think I know where my next Casio will be made...


----------



## hirobo2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sedi said:


> Ok, in case you bought it just for the moonphase - it was not the best choice. In this aspect the GW-7900 is better. The problem is the way you voice your criticism here - I have a strong dislike for generalizing statements like and
> You might be right with saying - the G-7900's moonphase feature sucks - but that doesn't mean it's a bad watch. And one G that runs too fast also does not lead to the cunclusion voiced by you in the 1st quote. It's those kind of statements that raise flame wars and endless discussion - very similar to the one that LUW just jokingly hinted at - "Gs made in China are all crap". In the end it's me and the other moderators that have to stop the discussions and close threads because someone started it by making statements like the ones you made in that thread.
> 
> edit: btw: been reading through your posts again and since you started to post here on the forum all you did was making generalized statements about how crappy G-Shocks in general and "Made in China" ones in particular are - frankly it could be considered trolling.
> ...


It's all good. Name me *one* other G-Shock model (<$250 so excludes most Frogs, Muds, etc) that comes with an 8-segment moon phase LCD (regardless of actual underlying computation/segment rounding/pairing w/e algorithm)...


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

hirobo2 said:


> It's all good. Name me *one* other G-Shock model (<$250 so excludes most Frogs, Muds, etc) that comes with an 8-segment moon phase LCD (regardless of actual underlying computation/segment rounding/pairing w/e algorithm)...


GWX/GRX-5600
GWX-8900
GW/GR-7900
G-9300 (should be available for under 250 I think)
GW/GR-9110

cheers, Sedi


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

hirobo2 said:


> The G7900-2D will be my first and probably last G. In just over two months, this G is now 1 minute faster than atomic time. Apparently G's don't live up to their cheaper non-G counterparts wrt to keeping time. (For those who need to know, 1 minute is not acceptable when both my non-G's are 4 seconds from world atomic clock).


You got an unfortunate module there - my G7900 (non atomic) gains around 1 second/week. From memory, there is an adjustment screw to modulate the timekeeping in some G Shock modules. If it keeps you awake at night, probably worth posting a question about it to see if this module can be adjusted...


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

The watch that started my G-Shock collection, the G-7900A picked up from amazon for £40, I just wanted something cheap and cheerful, the first of many.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Newley modded 7900. I have the module from a GW-7900b, the bezel from a G-7900MS-1, a GR-7900 case and a gun metal buckle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## hirobo2 (Jul 28, 2013)

StephenWatch said:


> You got an unfortunate module there - my G7900 (non atomic) gains around 1 second/week. From memory, there is an adjustment screw to modulate the timekeeping in some G Shock modules. If it keeps you awake at night, probably worth posting a question about it to see if this module can be adjusted...


Hey, that's a great idea. I hope fiddling around with the trimmer cap won't deplete battery life more than usual. There is a parallel in RC helicopters where you can trim the heading of the helicopter, but it comes at the expense of the counter/tail motor rotating faster or slower, which uses up battery power. Anyways, what I need to know next is if there is a way to unlock the module, so it makes use of each segment of the moon phase, instead of pairs, and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Ant29 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hate resurrecting the dead, but my lovely wife got me this today.







G number 3.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's my G7900MS-3:


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

Good to see one of my favourite threads on f17 back in action again, the MS-3 looks great. Here is module 3194 from the red 7900 modded with yellow resin:


----------



## DanLees (Jan 24, 2014)

Here is my GW-7900, completely standard apart from a few drops of superglue behind the rivet "screws" (they moved which annoyed me) and some mud from Saturday's mountain bike ride! (maybe I should have got the MUDMAN? :roll:










I really like the watch for mountain biking as the buttons are easy to use with bulky winter gloves on.


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Of all my G-Shocks, the 7900 series is the one I never trade or sell. Love 'em! Here's the one I have on today:


----------



## stan54 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wearing my G-7900a-4.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

stan54 said:


> Wearing my G-7900a-4.


See you've been registered a while but this is your 1st post, it's a good one! Wear it in great health...


----------



## jixxxer (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone else have problems settign this watch up correctly? Like with the lunitidal interval data list? My city area is not on there. When i picK the nearsest one, its an hour off and day behind?!?!?!
Im in Louisiana, USA


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

jixxxer said:


> Anyone else have problems settign this watch up correctly? Like with the lunitidal interval data list? My city area is not on there. When i picK the nearsest one, its an hour off and day behind?!?!?!
> Im in Louisiana, USA


On 'googling' your city, it appears to be 6 hours behind GMT. If you look at the chart, the time zone on the G(W)7900 that fits this is Baja, California. You may try this to see if it sorts out your issue...


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

and module 3200 from the 7900B modded with red resin from the 7900A. Good runner, classic shape:


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Received this one yesterday. One of the most comfortable watches I've worn. I like it so much, I'm thinking of buying another one in red from the same seller.
....and, I just bought it. I'll post another pic when it arrives.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Didn't realize this thread existed. Got this GW7900MS a few weeks ago. First and only 7900 as it took awhile to get over the fake bolts, but the Rangeman cured me. Thanks to Vade_R for showing his MS in gorgeous photos that convinced me to go for it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## futurehero (Mar 23, 2014)

Something special, lol
G-7900-2









来自我的 C6903 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's mine. I didn't realize how limited these are, enjoy!!









Amaro


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is a dye job I did on the G7900MS (yellow version). Changed the bezel from a dark green to black (well, almost, needs another round of dye). I will put just a few pictures here, and then the link to my main thread on it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g7900ms-yellow-stealthing-project-1058676.html








[/URL]IMG_1198 by schwizzle1, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_1200 by schwizzle1, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_1202 by schwizzle1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

I love the GR7900KG-3 or GW7900KG-3 I saw around...


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Just noticed this thread, love this watch. Its my go-to watch for the beach and kayaking. Below is a shot I took of it last week on my phone at one of my favorite beach spots (Canaveral National Seashore). One of the great things about this place is that from the spot I took the picture, you can turn around and a perfect spot for paddling is right there (Mosquito Lagoon). It gets quite shallow in places, so knowing the tide condition is a must.


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Just picked up a GW7900 with positive display... Mmmmmm!


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

StephenWatch said:


> I believe this watch to be a hugely stylish, practical G Shock, with great functionality. If you're also a fan - please post yours here...
> 
> My GW7900b (stealth modified)
> 
> ...


I have the exact same watch (on my wrist as I type this) but the four screws on the bezel have different head (mine look like Torx heads?)...


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey Hardware, I have those 5 head screws as well. I think it's a Solar / Solar Atomic model thing? Anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

KillaSkill said:


> Hey Hardware, I have those 5 head screws as well. I think it's a Solar / Solar Atomic model thing? Anyone confirm or deny this?


Could be. Mine's Tough Solar but doesn't have the atomic time feature...(that I'm aware of).


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Hardware said:


> I have the exact same watch (on my wrist as I type this) but the four screws on the bezel have different head (mine look like Torx heads?)...


Your watch is 'standard'. You can do a minor mod to make it a little different, of which full details can be seen by clicking here...


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

The only useless for 90% of the population feature is the incredibly tedious to set Tide and Moon charts.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Hardware said:


> Could be. Mine's Tough Solar but doesn't have the atomic time feature...(that I'm aware of).


Multi band = atomic timing... (Multi band meaning it receives the atomic signal from various world wide territories)


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey would anyone know if there are any other G bands that would work on the GW7900?


----------



## kateygrrl (May 22, 2013)

KillaSkill said:


> Hey Hardware, I have those 5 head screws as well. I think it's a Solar / Solar Atomic model thing? Anyone confirm or deny this?


Yep - atomic ones have the "silver screws" and the non-atomic have black rivets.


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

KillaSkill said:


> Hey would anyone know if there are any other G bands that would work on the GW7900?


CasioVibe put a GD-350 band on a 7900, his post (with pics) is here, looks good:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/appreciation-g-w-7900-post-your-watch-here-656492-15.html#post6372311


----------



## Vinceloh (Aug 25, 2013)

Own so many other brands and model of watches but the joy the G7900A-7 brings is simply incredible, not to mention the memories a Casio brings back.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

KillaSkill said:


> The only useless for 90% of the population feature is the incredibly tedious to set Tide and Moon charts.


I've seen a lot of comments/reviews (mainly on Amazon) about setting up the tides on tide/moon watches. I set mine up quite easily just using the manual and googling a time chart that showed UTC offset.

I'm not wanting to be argumentative or anything, just genuinely curious why so many people have trouble setting up the tide/moon information on these watches. :think:


----------



## Vinceloh (Aug 25, 2013)

The necessary information to be entered into the watch can be most conveniently found in the PDF version (Pg 5) of the manual available on the casio site .

http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3194.pdf

or a summary found on this site. Think it may have appeared somewhere before on the forum.

Moon and Tide Graph Settings - G-Shock Wiki | casio watch resources


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

as much as I am against the false screws in gshocks, I cant help loving the 7900 in both g and gw versions


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Vinceloh said:


> The necessary information to be entered into the watch can be most conveniently found in the PDF version (Pg 5) of the manual available on the casio site .
> 
> http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3194.pdf
> 
> ...


Indeed, it's appeared loads of times on this site...


----------



## GegeV2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't the GR7900NV/KG has silver screws too?

And those are non-atomic

The atomic GW7900-RD4 has black rivets too.



kateygrrl said:


> Yep - atomic ones have the "silver screws" and the non-atomic have black rivets.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

GegeV2 said:


> Don't the GR7900NV/KG has silver screws too?
> 
> And those are non-atomic
> 
> The atomic GW7900-RD4 has black rivets too.


Just for information, to swap the rivets over from one to the other is a 5 minute job, and they're available for 'pennies' from Casio. The 'black' ones have part No. 10330600, haven't got the part number for the 'silver' ones to hand...


----------



## GegeV2 (Oct 19, 2013)

StephenWatch said:


> Just for information, to swap the rivets over from one to the other is a 5 minute job, and they're available for 'pennies' from Casio. The 'black' ones have part No. 10330600, haven't got the part number for the 'silver' ones to hand...


Yes yes...just sharing that not all models have the same configuration. There are exceptions ...


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

GegeV2 said:


> Yes yes...just sharing that not all models have the same configuration. There are exceptions ...


OK mate, calm down! LOL Many folk seem fixated on the rivets, was just commenting that it's a very minor part of the watch which can easily be changed depending on user preference |>


----------



## GegeV2 (Oct 19, 2013)

StephenWatch said:


> OK mate, calm down! LOL Many folk seem fixated on the rivets, was just commenting that it's a very minor part of the watch which can easily be changed depending on user preference |>


Same,same haha!  all's fine!

I'm wondering whats the market rate for the GW7900-RD4


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

Great watch. Though i am trying to part out with it, it is going to best based on price and futures!


----------



## Nakano (Oct 19, 2007)

CasioVibe said:


> The best of both worlds! I modified my Casio GWM5600R. I added the watch band from my white 7900. Then I removed the grey wings from my black 7900. Removed the bezel screws from the 5600R and in its place inserted the wing screws along with the grey wings from the 7900. Fit perfectly! This is the end result:
> 
> View attachment 1133737
> 
> ...


Thanks for this idea! I recently took the band and wings from my OD 7900 and strapped them onto my black DW5600E. It gives a much bolder look. And a smoother case/ band transition appearance. The original 5600 strap always appeared too flimsy and made the entire watch look out of proportion. OD and black- nice combo.


----------



## Hardware (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think I ever did post a pic of mine in here...(crappy pic, sorry)



...and with a couple of others...


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

I have two - both positive and negative GW7900's love them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking at getting that yellow and black one, any thoughts also for about $100. Says brand new.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

KillaSkill said:


> Looking at getting that yellow and black one, any thoughts also for about $100. Says brand new.


I have the black/negative display model and I really love it. Don't wear it much but love it. One of the best neg displays IMO - you might be able to find a less expensive one in the sales forum.

Sent from my i using Tapatalk


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

brvheart said:


> I have the black/negative display model and I really love it. Don't wear it much but love it. One of the best neg displays IMO - you might be able to find a less expensive one in the sales forum.
> 
> Sent from my i using Tapatalk


It has a positive face an non resin band. I have a GW7900 and it's great.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh!!! My bad I read that as TWO watches - a yellow and a black - I'm gonna go kick something now...cheers 


Sent from my i using Tapatalk


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

It is my only G and has made me understand that I only need just one G for my daily life. Might upgrade to a more office look G-shock in the future !


----------



## MUDMAN (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

So, I started to get the itch to buy a new G-Shock. I only have three other G-Shocks, and two I got several years ago. I was browsing through threads about the cool new Rangeman(will get one of those someday), and came across pics of the GW-7900B.

There was just something about this watch that I _really_ liked. The stealthy black with the negative display, the overall size and thickness(though in actuality, it doesn't wear all _that_ big on my 7.25" wrist), the well designed and integrated large push buttons, and the beautifully symmetrical case design.

Less than a week after first seeing pics of it on this forum, mine arrived in the mail, today. I'm very pleased to say that it's even better in the flesh!


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, I'm still _really_ appreciating my new GW-7900 a *lot*...so, I thought I'd post another pic. ;-)

Yesterday, I was in the exam room, waiting for my ophthalmologist to step in(getting cataract surgery in a couple of weeks). I was sitting there, twiddling my thumbs, and then noticed my watch looking cool on my wrist. Next thing you know, I'm whipping out my phone to snap a shot. I managed to get the shot off just before my doctor knocked on the door. It would've looked a little weird if he came in while I was steadying my shot. :-d


----------



## stu1690 (Sep 13, 2012)

I am loving the look of the GW7900B-1, especially when it is stealthed like some of the posters in this thread have done.

I am from the UK and would like to know what sort of price i should be looking at for one of these 7900B-1's. Every seller i have seen is from the US and the import charges are around £25 which i thought to be a little steep.


----------



## SHOCKSTROM (Oct 6, 2014)

New to G-Shock collecting, but when I saw this model, I knew I had to have it!
Love the colour scheme and design.


----------



## stu1690 (Sep 13, 2012)

I received my new GW-7900-1ER today and after playing about with the settings I think I will be keeping it for a while.

I thought it was going to be too big for me but it fits me well and I like the rugged look and feel of it.

I will be changing the rivets and the colour of the lettering this weekend to change it to my liking.

Sent from my JY-G4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

stu1690 said:


> I received my new GW-7900-1ER today and after playing about with the settings I think I will be keeping it for a while.
> 
> I thought it was going to be too big for me but it fits me well and I like the rugged look and feel of it.
> 
> ...


Photo??


----------



## stu1690 (Sep 13, 2012)

I will post a before and after photo this weekend of the watch.

Sent from my JY-G4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stu1690 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are some photos of the watch before i paint the letters on the bezel. I changed the rivets and tried a different strap on it today just to see what they looked like compared to the standard look.





Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x576px.

 




Tried on the strap from my 5610bc







Next up is to remove the white lettering and repaint it grey if i am not happy with the blacked out stealthy look. Hopefully it isn't a total ballache to remove the paint.


----------



## stu1690 (Sep 13, 2012)

All done

Pretty happy with the finished article but still not sure if i should paint the rivets the same colour as the lettering?


----------



## stu1690 (Sep 13, 2012)

So i managed to pick up another 7900 at the weekend on Fleabay. This time a used GW-7900-B-1.

From the picks it looks like the bezel will need replacing and probably the strap so i am thinking of changing it with the one i just painted for the GW-7900-1ER and buying a different bezel and band for the 7900-1ER.

I would like a blue colour scheme for the 7900-1ER but i am unsure of the model numbers of the blue variants so i can order from Casio UK.

Here are some of the models i have seen that i like the colours of 


Can someone help me with the model or part numbers for any of these bezels and straps?

I love the look of the blue GL7500. I take it this watch is discontinued?


----------



## k3nnis (Sep 10, 2006)

Just got my first ever G-Shock. And it is a G7900-1. Got it for AUD$50 new. I think it's great value. I also have a Omega Seamaster Pro Chronometer with the collection.

Here are some pics:


----------



## SHOCKbug34 (Sep 23, 2014)

k3nnis said:


> Just got my first ever G-Shock. And it is a G7900-1. Got it for AUD$50 new. I think it's great value. I also have a Omega Seamaster Pro Chronometer with the collection.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> ...


Congrats k3nnis I got my navy GR-7900NV for $100AUD and thought that was cheap. You got a bargain!

Here it is with my square Mr. Stark

http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah206/shockbug34/temporary_zps677afc1b.jpg

And with Mr. Timeless

http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah206/shockbug34/temporary_zps4421e379.jpg


----------



## k3nnis (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks. Yep bargain indeed. Wearing it on this sunny Sunday. Omega is at home


----------



## SHOCKbug34 (Sep 23, 2014)

discodave said:


> Of all my G-Shocks, the 7900 series is the one I never trade or sell. Love 'em! Here's the one I have on today:


Gotta love the Navy. I appreciate this model as it is actually my 2nd most comfortable piece after my GW-5000.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## ooyG79 (Nov 5, 2014)

mine 








I love the red colour but want to mod a little bit,been thinking to have a black bezel and a velcro strap
anyway I found some velcros on tiktox.com,my question is,is tiktox.com a trusted online shop?
here are the velcros and strap that I'm thinking to buy from that site
1. DW-5600B, Cloth & Leather - Tiktox (for dw?I thought this one is for GW7900 MS?)
2. GL-100BD Band - G Shock Straps - Casio Straps and Spares - Tiktox
3. G-2900V-1 - G Shock Straps - Casio Straps and Spares - Tiktox

so,I need your advice guys,which one of that velcros that fit perfectly and looks nice on G7900?
also this one on ebay
Genuine Casio G Shock G LIDE GL 110V Watch Band Military Green Velcro Nylon 14mm | eBay


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Here are my G(W) 7900. Love them.


----------



## ooyG79 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shaggy2002 said:


> Here are my G(W) 7900. Love them.
> 
> View attachment 1970626
> 
> ...


great collection dude,is that all 7900 series?
I envy you..why I have only one G??? o|


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

ooyG79 said:


> great collection dude,is that all 7900 series?
> I envy you..why I have only one G??? o|


Yep all 7900 series. 3 G-7900 (2 White and 1 Red), 3 GR-7900 (2 Navy and 1 Green), and 2 GW-7900 (Both Black, 1 not in pic because I got after pic was taken).

Thanks.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

ooyG79 said:


> mine
> 
> I love the red colour but want to mod a little bit,been thinking to have a black bezel and a velcro strap
> anyway I found some velcros on tiktox.com,my question is,is tiktox.com a trusted online shop?


Yes, it is a 'trusted' online store - bought loads of stuff from them before, as have many members on here...


----------



## stu1690 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are my two Gw-7900's


----------



## ooyG79 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shaggy2002 said:


> Yep all 7900 series. 3 G-7900 (2 White and 1 Red), 3 GR-7900 (2 Navy and 1 Green), and 2 GW-7900 (Both Black, 1 not in pic because I got after pic was taken).
> 
> Thanks.


awesome..



StephenWatch said:


> Yes, it is a 'trusted' online store - bought loads of stuff from them before, as have many members on here...


thanks for your info dude,anyway how about the velcros I'm asking,any suggestions sir?


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Hybrid 7900.

Reversed GR7900NV module. 
G7900 1ER bezel
GA100 band. 

hand painted bezel and light wording.


----------



## Marcos (Jan 12, 2012)

How did you reverse the display?


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

Orange moon phase


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Marcos said:


> How did you reverse the display?


Open it up, peel off the polarizing film, clean face of adhesive then apply fresh polarizer film at appropriate angle to achieve a positive display (display either blank, negative or positive depending on angle of film).

I did a video


----------



## Marcos (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## financialwar (Apr 12, 2015)

what is the difference between GR7900 vs G(W)7900? What is the R?


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

financialwar said:


> what is the difference between GR7900 vs G(W)7900? What is the R?


'W' will give you multi band signal timing function, 'R' you set the time manually...


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

financialwar said:


> what is the difference between GR7900 vs G(W)7900? What is the R?


The GR7900 models are SOLAR only. GW7900s are solar/atomic and G7900s are standard battery. How R relates to Solar, I have no idea.


----------



## fresh2death (May 19, 2015)

Here's my fave g7900


----------



## financialwar (Apr 12, 2015)

Kev55 said:


> The GR7900 models are SOLAR only. GW7900s are solar/atomic and G7900s are standard battery. How R relates to Solar, I have no idea.


Yeah, the standard battery version should have been called D7900.


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

Low light photo.


----------



## dpanthony13 (Jun 22, 2014)

I've been roaming WUS for about a year since I joined but this is my first post. I started looking at G-Shocks for use in the fire service here in upstate NY and came upon this never worn example on craigslist for next to nothing. I've had a couple Casio's in the past including the Edifice and marine lines but never really pictured myself getting "into" any of the G-Shocks... However this watch feels VERY solid and for the cost I couldn't say no. I have a nice rugged Luminox too but being all stainless it does tend to get its bumps and bruises at the firehouse. I guess I'm coming around to what draws people to these watches, however anything but the blacks or greens I will probably stay away from. That's a bit too much attention for me!


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

what...this isn't attention getting?









welcome to the forum and great first G.


----------



## dpanthony13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Kev55 said:


> what...this isn't attention getting?
> 
> welcome to the forum and great first G.


Lol just a little! Thanks for the welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

_"I started looking at G-Shocks for use in the fire service here in upstate NY and came upon this never worn example on craigslist for next to nothing....I guess I'm coming around to what draws people to these watches, however anything but the blacks or greens I will probably stay away from. That's a bit too much attention for me!"_

The red 7900 would be a good watch for someone in the fire service...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's my G7900A-4. It makes me smile every time I wear it. Among all the watches I own, this one gets the most comments from non-watch people. I guess the bright red color is hard to ignore.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Here are my babies. . With another one on the way.








Hello, I've gotten two more 7900's.. here's my current







7900 collection 
SENT FROM MY NOTE EDGE USING TAPATALK


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

I like the mod that Casiovibe did on the white G 7900, replacing the white resin (which looks great but gets dirty easily) with black and changing the strap for something more chunky looking. Here's my version of the Casiovibe mod, the G-7900A with orange moonphase and highlights, resin from the black version and a GA 100 strap:

















The GA 100 strap has lugs on the back, I had to trim those down to get the strap to fit flush against the wrist flaps:


----------



## afterdarksg (Jul 4, 2014)

Been lurking around for so long, here's my first post of the much deserving G 7900.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! 



spastic said:


> Been lurking around for so long, here's my first post of the much deserving G 7900.


----------



## afterdarksg (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks dmac! now to mod my G-Rescue to full stealth mode 



d2mac said:


> Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

spastic said:


> Thanks dmac! now to mod my G-Rescue to full stealth mode


Plenty of tips on this thread...


----------



## afterdarksg (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the help Steph!



StephenWatch said:


> Plenty of tips on this thread...


----------



## afterdarksg (Jul 4, 2014)

Watch progress will be posted in this thread if anyone's interested 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/custom-work-my-gw7900b-1-g-rescue-2491978.html


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

i will be posting my rescue white here soon!


----------



## CrispyFish (Oct 21, 2015)

I have been eyeing on gshocks since last year. Hope I made the right choice. Made great lengths to buy this baby as it's out of stock in my country! 

Cheers!


----------



## Edinburgh1066 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well, G9100 Gulfman & G7900-3DR both winked at me for quite a while but I ended up with the my usual Black/Gray & Red. It even has Flash mode.


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock (Nov 12, 2014)

as promised...heres my rescue 7900.. my first ever lol


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Kikou is G-Shock said:


> as promised...heres my rescue 7900.. my first ever lol


...this A-7 was my first G too. Amazon mistake...and my wallet now sometimes rues the mistake.


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

...double post.


----------



## DarkL1ghT (Nov 4, 2015)

My second ever G. Had the first one over 2 decades ago and I can't even remember the model number.

This one I've had for a bit more than 3 years now but the original bezel and straps turned yellow so I've had new ones fitted with a slight change to liven it up. Some say it now looks more like a Gundam G but I think I'd do a red start/stop button next time so that title is more appropriate.

Looking at the negative 8900 with camo strap to add to the collection.


----------



## AlxEllis (May 20, 2014)

Here is mine! got it today and I LOOOOOOVE IT! <3


----------



## tattoosteve99 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry if this is the wrong place but it is the right thread. I have a GW-7900B and I want to blacken the shiny little part inside the bezel. Has anyone done that?


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

tattoosteve99 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place but it is the right thread. I have a GW-7900B and I want to blacken the shiny little part inside the bezel. Has anyone done that?


This will be the thread to help you out - really common mod!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/stealth-gw7900b-first-mod-super-stealth-577692.html


----------



## brand03 (May 29, 2015)

my new 7900-1 i got for christmas


----------



## Jonnyw2k (Jan 13, 2010)

My newest G-Shock has to be my favourite so far!!!


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Here are my babies. . With another one on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added three more 7900s









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## Wolf888 (Jan 14, 2015)

GW7900 😊


----------



## Bluejacket (Jan 15, 2016)

My first G Shock. It's going to come in handy when I do night fishing.


----------



## Rostislav Persion (Sep 11, 2014)

gaijin said:


> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Bluejacket said:


> My first G Shock. It's going to come in handy when I do night fishing.


I prefer a torch and a fishing rod, but to each his own :-!


----------



## Brains (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

I fell in love with watches 2 years ago slowly making a modest collection of mostly automatic affordables. I finally scratched the itch for a nice digital watch and could not think of a better choice than a G-Shock. Here is my GW7900B-1


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)




----------



## kybluejeep1 (Mar 20, 2016)

My first G








Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Here's G-7900A... non-atomic version... in Rescue bright red... :-!


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Added three more 7900s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey folks.. I've gotten 5 more 7900's since January.. here ya go.....







so,I'm now up to 13 7900's.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Kuma23 (Aug 1, 2011)

My favorite...


----------



## linuxcdracer136 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello ,if you know the ga- 100 strap on the GW -7900 is more comfortable.thank you


----------



## broadwayron (Nov 26, 2010)

Just got a GW-7900NV-2ER...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This GW-7900MS is a favorite with the OEM canvas military strap and easily seen positive screen.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I thought I had posted to all 7900 series threads, I guess I missed this one.

Had these and sold them all.









Then a deal for the green one came up on Watchrecon for a crazy cheap price and I bought it again.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

stupid autocorrect


----------



## Oleksandr (Apr 17, 2013)

Does red GW modification exist? 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

being a new owner, I will say I find lots of strong points in this watch, but the most interesting one is how competitive it still is with all the new GLX and LGDs around... with the same or more features than any and always cheaper, not to mention, how well it fits and how ruged it is.
I just hope Cal is right about battery live


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hey folks.. I've gotten 5 more 7900's since January.. here ya go.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hey fellas..added another one a while back. 7900MS.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Here are my two G7900's.


----------



## AG Sheppard (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey!

Did anybody do a negative display mod on a basic G-7900-1?
How does that affect the colored segments of the display?


----------



## Curt89 (Oct 14, 2016)

Newly acquired GW7900









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

7900 ... my favorite G!

I first had a Rescue Red, then a White, and now the Black with red accents. I'm thinking about getting another White one.

View attachment 12884945


View attachment 12884947


My black one fills in when I am not wearing this...

View attachment 12884949


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

G-7900kg, from reciept to restore

I need new light buttons for it and the 6900 is but will wait till I have a bigger order from pacparts to justify shipping costs.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

It is a badass.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

I wish...WISH...Casio would release a newer version with an STN display and white backlight...here's hoping, right? &#55358;&#56606;


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> This GW-7900MS is a favorite with the OEM canvas military strap and easily seen positive screen.


Fixed the pic link


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

romseyman said:


> It is a badass.


did you paint the rivets?


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

tregaskin said:


> did you paint the rivets?


Yes.


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

My 7900 but i don't wear it often, just because it's a white watch and ends living next to it's sibling 









G-Shock Newbie again


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Old-veteran.......


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Tactical black.... Love it.
Recieved it yesterday and almost directly i started to disassembly the bezel to glue those rivets. Beware of too much glue as it can come out on top. I tried with just a drop but it still shows on the rivets, traces of glue.

Anyone know if you can use any alcohol to remove the tiny glue parts? Does the resin hold up for chemicals?


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

My only gshock!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Servus said:


> View attachment 13794907
> 
> 
> View attachment 13794915
> ...


Great shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Servus said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13794907
> ...


Thanks, it's awesome in black.


----------



## dhamiltongrey (Apr 29, 2018)

bent_toe said:


> Tactical black.... Love it.
> Recieved it yesterday and almost directly i started to disassembly the bezel to glue those rivets. Beware of too much glue as it can come out on top. I tried with just a drop but it still shows on the rivets, traces of glue.
> 
> Anyone know if you can use any alcohol to remove the tiny glue parts? Does the resin hold up for chemicals?


Can't part with mine.. Amazing watch


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got my 7900 Saturday to replace my 15+ yr old 500. What's this I'm reading about gluing the rivets on the top? Are they known to fall out?


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

jgallamore said:


> Just got my 7900 Saturday to replace my 15+ yr old 500. What's this I'm reading about gluing the rivets on the top? Are they known to fall out?


Not unless you smash the watch violently against a hard surface! And even then, it won't budge most of them! If it keeps you awake at night, you can glue them in place, but I've never done mine. You need to remove the bezel, then pop the rivets out from the back, they are a simple push in fit, but you'll need a pair of needle nose pliers to pop them as they are in VERY tight!


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

@jgallamore have heard of this but mine is 3 years old and still looking good with no problems whatsoever. Maybe it's just a problem if you give it a good bashing? Hope you enjoy it as much as I have.
Have to agree 100% with @StephenWatch


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Got it thanks, just wanted to be sure!


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Just enjoy it


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

jgallamore said:


> Just got my 7900 Saturday to replace my 15+ yr old 500. What's this I'm reading about gluing the rivets on the top? Are they known to fall out?


Another option is to replace the silver metal studs with the black plastic studs used in many G-7900 models, which fit more flush to the bezel. See the first post in this thread, by none other than StephenWatch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/appreciation-g-w-7900-post-your-watch-here-656492.html#post4783871


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Im good with the metal, but the Plastic studs do look very stealth


----------



## Eascoaster (Mar 10, 2019)

Wanted to say thanks to this forum and this thread in particular as my wife read it and used it to buy me a surprise gift - a G7900-1

Exactly the one I wanted !


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Eascoaster said:


> Wanted to say thanks to this forum and this thread in particular as my wife read it and used it to buy me a surprise gift - a G7900-1
> 
> Exactly the one I wanted !


I keep bookmarking a Porsche owners forum, but no joy yet! :-(


----------



## igwanna (Mar 13, 2019)

love this watch

cant see the time on it... but, time can see.. the watch...?


----------



## igwanna (Mar 13, 2019)

View attachment 13979061


love this watch

cant see the time on it... but, time can see.. the watch...?


----------



## Fledaron (Jan 15, 2019)

cool down


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

So maybe someone can help me out here, I have the G-7900 which I haven't worn that much (I prefer my GD-350). But I picked it up this week and have been wearing it (the tide function does have its use), anyway I noticed the AEL is not working. Yes, I did a search, discovered that it's fairly common in the older ones and that people have had success, well....hitting the crap out of it. I have tried this but no luck. Threw it on the floor pretty hard, the damn thing jumped, hit the ceiling and nearly took out a light globe. So is there a specific place on the watch, front, back, side, on which to whale upon it that is most successful in reviving the AEL? Or do I chalk it as DOA and live without the AEL?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seabee1 said:


> So maybe someone can help me out here, I have the G-7900 which I haven't worn that much (I prefer my GD-350). But I picked it up this week and have been wearing it (the tide function does have its use), anyway I noticed the AEL is not working. Yes, I did a search, discovered that it's fairly common in the older ones and that people have had success, well....hitting the crap out of it. I have tried this but no luck. Threw it on the floor pretty hard, the damn thing jumped, hit the ceiling and nearly took out a light globe. So is there a specific place on the watch, front, back, side, on which to whale upon it that is most successful in reviving the AEL? Or do I chalk it as DOA and live without the AEL?


It may be a power issue. Put it on a sunny window sill for a few days to see if charging the battery to "H" (full) gets it working.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> It may be a power issue. Put it on a sunny window sill for a few days to see if charging the battery to "H" (full) gets it working.


This is the older version, battery not solar.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seabee1 said:


> This is the older version, battery not solar.


Then it probably needs a fresh cell.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Then it probably needs a fresh cell.


So time for a battery change? That's a can do. But have you heard of the AEL issue with the 7900? It showed up in a google search and some threads here at WUS discussed it, seemed it was pretty common issue with the older G7900


----------



## libraspec (Jul 29, 2019)

hirobo2 said:


> OMG, I just discovered how laughably *BAD* the G-7900 really is. There are 8 segments to the moon phase. Turns out, the phase changes by two segments. What you have is effectively a 4-segment moon phase disguised as an 8-segment. My $40 non-G goes thru all 8 moon segments one-by-one. Yup, I just tested it. Not only that the non-G is also dead acurrate when compared to this week's moon calendar online...


Here are my 2 7900s : GW-7900B-1ER and G-7900-2ER (best beasts of each world).
In a (non)"surprising" way, they both display moon phase in 1 segment increments.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

libraspec said:


> Here are my 2 7900s : GW-7900B-1ER and G-7900-2ER (best beasts of each world).
> In a (non)"surprising" way, they both display moon phase in 1 segment increments.


As first posts go, pretty cool! Welcome...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

libraspec said:


> Here are my 2 7900s : GW-7900B-1ER and G-7900-2ER (best beasts of each world).
> In a (non)"surprising" way, they both display moon phase in 1 segment increments.
> 
> View attachment 14347135


The G-7900 moon phase graphic looks like it would change in one segment increments, but it actually changes in two segment increments.


----------



## gtcooper (Oct 23, 2016)

Newly aquired..

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wokka (Oct 27, 2020)

I quite like them.......


----------

